# Colonne sonore!



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;nJ3yN0m5Gk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ3yN0m5Gk0[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aqX_UUjIc9E]http://youtu.be/aqX_UUjIc9E[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vFdRwS2TNas]http://youtu.be/vFdRwS2TNas[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GtNjHwWd30o]http://youtu.be/GtNjHwWd30o[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;_3UTb34_3JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3UTb34_3JQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;GtNjHwWd30o]http://youtu.be/GtNjHwWd30o[/video]


Questa è stupenda...
Ti spiego il mio concetto di musica per film...
Sono interessato ai compositori seri che hanno composto cose fighe per il cinema...
Come in questo caso abbiamo un cantautore che ha scritto sta canzone appositamente per sto film...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

*Goblin*

[video=youtube;IaJ46lLIVmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaJ46lLIVmE[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è stupenda...
> Ti spiego il mio concetto di musica per film...
> Sono interessato ai compositori seri che hanno composto cose fighe per il cinema...
> Come in questo caso abbiamo un cantautore che ha scritto sta canzone appositamente per sto film...



Anche il film è molto bello


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

Oppure qui...Dario Argento si è rivolto...ad uno come insomma Keith Emerson...

[video=youtube;NGTqgo1SzhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGTqgo1SzhY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche il film è molto bello


Si...vero...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

*O qui Emerson Cattivissimo..*

[video=youtube;vdHhxcANOVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdHhxcANOVs[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;G1QEW0wAcKs]http://youtu.be/G1QEW0wAcKs[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5CcCJLfBAxE]http://youtu.be/5CcCJLfBAxE[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hLaV9nsR-ow]http://youtu.be/hLaV9nsR-ow[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OvAwuLRdPL4]http://youtu.be/OvAwuLRdPL4[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;UFUvjOnZedo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFUvjOnZedo&feature=share&list=P  L94A2909E17F33386[/video]


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure qui...Dario Argento si è rivolto...ad uno come insomma Keith Emerson...
> 
> [video=youtube;NGTqgo1SzhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGTqgo1SzhY[/video]


il primo dario argento era ottimo da parecchi punti di vista: dallatrama agli attori internazionali, le scene , la fotografia e le colonne sonore .un ottimo prodotto decisamente distante dagli ultimi


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Wendy Carlos che era un tempo un Walter. Classe 1939 arrangiatrice micidiale nel film Arancia Meccanica utilizzando la musica del 600 di Henry Purcell.

[video=youtube;YABw-ksikLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YABw-ksikLA[/video]


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wendy Carlos che era un tempo un Walter. Classe 1939 arrangiatrice micidiale nel film Arancia Meccanica utilizzando la musica del 600 di Henry Purcell.
> 
> [video=youtube;YABw-ksikLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YABw-ksikLA[/video]


proponi pure tutte le colonne sonore dei film di kubrick : capolavori .


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Solo a me l'apertura è un casino rallentata dalla presenza dei video? Se non sono la sola propongo la scrittura del titolo e poi solo il link. Se son solo io, mi regolo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> proponi pure tutte le colonne sonore dei film di kubrick : capolavori .


Uhm non tutte...
Ma in genere per Kubrick non sono opere di musicisti che compongono ad hoc per i suoi films, ma lui che fa elaborare capolavori di musicisti classici...
Che so la sarabanda  di Handel diventa...la colonna sonora di Barry Lyndon

[video=youtube;bVRkn5CgrhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVRkn5CgrhU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Qui abbiamo forse il primo epico lavoro per il cinema! Prokofiev lavorò con i fotogrammi, distribeundo le battute della musica secondo i fotogrammi...robe da non credere per l'epoca!

[video=youtube;rRohhaLsoo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRohhaLsoo4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Oppure qui Chaplin immenso nel comporsi pure la musica...

[video=youtube;z7IQPuDYd3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7IQPuDYd3c[/video]


----------



## Innominata (16 Maggio 2013)

Parola mia, ieri sera è riuscito anche a me!!:up:
A partire da 1:00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evC2FaSoxTQ


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;gp_iP_UIPTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp_iP_UIPTU[/video]

Goran Brekovic classe 1950 mi ha fatto impazzire qui


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;ce9gPfKMp9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce9gPfKMp9k[/video]

Michael Nyman entrato agli albori della cronaca con lezioni di piano...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

sayuri....non dimentichiamo John Williams

[video=youtube;ixob0q_QAY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixob0q_QAY0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

Nino Rota considerato dalla critica di serie b...perchè faceva musica da film...
Invece la sua musica ha qualcosa di unico e di speciale...e un mucchio di curiosità

[video=youtube;gqaConNtAsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqaConNtAsM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;-wc7tGwY_C4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wc7tGwY_C4[/video]

Basterebbe questo lavoro per mostrare che Nino Rota è compositore di prim'ordine e uomo di una originalità incredibile.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

Altro che pretese moltissimo nelle colonne sonore dei suoi films è il buon e pacioso Alfred!
[video=youtube;BQlefBU9LTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQlefBU9LTU[/video]

E dal punto musicale incredibile il lavoro che fecero per il film Uccelli..


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

Hermann degno del miglior Prokofiev e Shostakovic...

[video=youtube;qMTrVgpDwPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMTrVgpDwPk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

o qui,,,

[video=youtube;kC5AzFc3coo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC5AzFc3coo[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;9XM7v6GhZZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XM7v6GhZZQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

*E se non se ne intendeva lui...nessuno poteva comporre per il cinema!*

[video=youtube;Qn8deY6I_7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn8deY6I_7U[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

John Berry per il film su Chaplin!

[video=youtube;L8sEOvshDBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8sEOvshDBY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube;ZYB28rTM0hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYB28rTM0hs[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;t0D4ekTODuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0D4ekTODuA[/video]



The truth is that I'm a bad person. 
But, that's gonna change - I'm going to change. 
This is the last of that sort of thing. 
Now I'm cleaning up and I'm moving on, going straight and choosing life. 
I'm looking forward to it already.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> [video=youtube;t0D4ekTODuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0D4ekTODuA[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bel film oltrettutto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bel film oltrettutto



sì, bellissimo


[video=youtube;qLgrTk7Gr38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLgrTk7Gr38[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;gD6KGaQIW04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD6KGaQIW04[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2013)

Stuck in the Middle with You!

[video=youtube;U9rIBE0KM-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9rIBE0KM-w[/video]


I just love Mr Blonde!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;JRxhBWpEenY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRxhBWpEenY[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2013)

Tre colonne sonore di tre film a cui sono particolarmente legato.


Questa la voglio al mio funerale e giuro che se non me la mettono, torno la notte a tormentare tutti.

[video=youtube;Lc1h4kfj4B4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc1h4kfj4B4[/video]

Questa è perchè.......perchè si.

[video=youtube;p0qVhhIfWr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0qVhhIfWr4[/video]

E questa semplicemente perchè prima o poi Hattori Hanzo una spada la deve fare pure per me 

[video=youtube;cJJ_dcbPduc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJJ_dcbPduc[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (4 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;fIgU9aNpb9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIgU9aNpb9k[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (4 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;OKNlG9yWW6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKNlG9yWW6w[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;WIVh8Mu1a4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIVh8Mu1a4Q[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> [video=youtube;WIVh8Mu1a4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIVh8Mu1a4Q[/video]


Bella musica e bellissimo film. Titolo italiano demenziale al punto che lo penso con il titolo originale e io critico la moda di mettere sempre il titolo originale!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bella musica e bellissimo film. Titolo italiano demenziale al punto che lo penso con il titolo originale e io critico la moda di mettere sempre il titolo originale!



Il mio film "d'amore" preferito... Puoi cancellare i ricordi ma non puoi cancellare i sentimenti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Il mio film "d'amore" preferito... Puoi cancellare i ricordi ma non puoi cancellare i sentimenti


Triste e no.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ccP--MWMqss]http://youtu.be/ccP--MWMqss[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;ccP--MWMqss]http://youtu.be/ccP--MWMqss[/video]


Bellissima...chi è il compositore?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

John Williams in person volle a tutti i costi che a suonare la sua colonna sonora fosse Perlman il quale ha un suono unico al mondo...esattamente come ce l'ha Gidon Kremer...

[video=youtube;TJhPH16AJe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJhPH16AJe8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

*QUesta poi...*

Darius Mihlaud...un compositore di cui dissi sempre...ma dove valo sto qua...el sembra imbriago...

[video=youtube;2pPEAaUMCik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pPEAaUMCik[/video]


----------



## Flavia (24 Luglio 2013)

*la leggenda del pianista sull'oceano*

ho visto e rivisto questo film
la colonna sonora è strepitosa
lascio qui la sfida
lunghina ma ne vale la pena
ascoltarla
[video=youtube;pptlJ1QG4y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pptlJ1QG4y0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho visto e rivisto questo film
> la colonna sonora è strepitosa
> lascio qui la sfida
> lunghina ma ne vale la pena
> ...


Grandiosa ennio non si smentisce mai!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;NIF1FxXzLwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIF1FxXzLwI[/video]​
Uno dei film che preferisco in assoluto


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

musica davvero spettacolare!


[video=youtube_share;Ugi3Ke-IEhA]http://youtu.be/Ugi3Ke-IEhA[/video]
	
	



```

```
[video=youtube_share;8zNf1xaEWeo]http://youtu.be/8zNf1xaEWeo[/video]


*Burkhard Dallwitz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



il film drammatico ma bello:
1939. Un tenente dell'esercito polacco viene accusato di spionaggio e condannato a 25 anni di lavori forzati presso un gulag siberiano. Dopo un periodo di prigionia, assieme a sei carcerati, organizza l'evasione dal gulag, così nel 1941 assieme ai suoi compagni si avventura in una disperata fuga, che porta questi uomini a percorrere migliaia di chilometri, attraversando la ferrovia transiberiana e il deserto del Gobi e patendo fame, gelo e malattie, fino ad arrivare in India nel 1942


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;w4-W4qjsBi4]http://youtu.be/w4-W4qjsBi4[/video]

[h=3]Philip Glass - Wikipedia[/h]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;w4-W4qjsBi4]http://youtu.be/w4-W4qjsBi4[/video]
> 
> [h=3]Philip Glass - Wikipedia[/h]


[video=youtube;_fbNZpqlx_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fbNZpqlx_c[/video]

Beh quando c'è di mezzo Glass....
Per esempio basta sto pezzo qui per spiegare quanto un Allevi sia una ciafeca....


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lP-wrI8G1bE]http://youtu.be/lP-wrI8G1bE[/video]


fantastica elisa !!!


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;VoDS1lWdpjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoDS1lWdpjw[/video]


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;5O2S1LXQGTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O2S1LXQGTQ[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;E87m058NEaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E87m058NEaA[/video]


----------



## marietto (26 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;KDReqbceVUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDReqbceVUw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;ZPBczI96EyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPBczI96EyE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

*E il mitico Danny...*

Anche se la versione italiana con Renato Zero che canta Jack resta un capolavoro...

[video=youtube;bo7evVLoRzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo7evVLoRzQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

Con le sonorità dell'organo Wills per quella sala....

[video=youtube;OEaXaigFTus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEaXaigFTus[/video]


----------



## net (24 Gennaio 2014)

Questa è veramente fantastica, per me... la colonna sonora del film Django

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hhfScpi3Ts


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Preisner Zbigniew*

[video=youtube;fEAGPMW8xz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEAGPMW8xz0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;8-SX1TN2N0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-SX1TN2N0E[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;EIebdBRAcl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIebdBRAcl0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;QN1HA5yplMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN1HA5yplMY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;cd0JJYHfv2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd0JJYHfv2c[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2014)

*Anche se raspa da Strauss....bene Dario*

[video=youtube;nMz29gJWCoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMz29gJWCoY[/video]

ario Marianelli (Pisa, 21 giugno 1963) è un compositore italiano.
Biografia

Dopo aver studiato pianoforte e composizione a Pisa e Firenze, nel 1990 si trasferisce a Londra dove si iscrive al corso postlaurea alla Guildhall School of Music and Drama e, dopo il diploma, ottiene una borsa di studio che gli permette di seguire i corsi di coreografia e composizione del Bretton University College diretti da Judith Weir e Lloyd Newson. In seguito trascorre tre anni alla National Film and Television School a Beaconsfield, poco fuori Londra.

A Londra compone brani per il teatro di avanguardia. Viene contattato dalla regista irlandese Paddy Breathnach per comporre la colonna sonora dei film Ailsa e I Went Down.

Nel 2002 ha l'opportunità di realizzare la colonna sonora di Cose di questo mondo di Michael Winterbottom, vincitore dell'Orso d'Oro al festival di Berlino. Nel 2004 Terry Gilliam gli chiede di comporre le musiche di I fratelli Grimm e l'incantevole strega.

Ha scritto le colonne sonore di V per Vendetta di James McTeigue, Il colore della libertà - Goodbye Bafana di Bille August, Il buio nell'anima di Neil Jordan.

Ha avuto una nomination al premio Oscar per la miglior colonna sonora nel 2006 per le musiche del film Orgoglio e pregiudizio.

Nel 2008 ha vinto il Golden Globe per la migliore colonna sonora originale ed il premio Oscar per la migliore colonna sonora originale per il film Espiazione.

Nel 2013 è stato nominato al premio Oscar per la miglior colonna sonora per le musiche del film Anna Karenina.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2014)

*Ma ecco il pezzo da dove raspa...*

Questo comunque è uno dei pezzi più indicibili di tutta la musica di ogni tempo.
Composta da un vecchio tedescone che visse tutta la faccenda della prima metà del xx secolo in Germania.
Dopo la fine della guerra compose sta roba...

E qui nella direzione di un altro immenso Furtwangler!

[video=youtube;25Oo2rx8oX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25Oo2rx8oX8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

*come ho potuto dimenticare Goran Brekovic...immenso...*

[video=youtube;gp_iP_UIPTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp_iP_UIPTU[/video]


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

"Lust for life''
[video=youtube;JDSfRYVwpoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDSfRYVwpoU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> "Lust for life''
> [video=youtube;JDSfRYVwpoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDSfRYVwpoU[/video]


Di chi è sta musica?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Iggy Pop.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Iggy Pop.


Ma non è composta per questo film, ho letto che è tratta da un album che s'intitola The idiot

Io invece sono interessato a composizioni per film no?

Per esempio questo mega assolo di organo a canne, non è certo per la musica da chiesa no?

[video=youtube;ao4TIiziT-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao4TIiziT-g&list=FLbF-lag9cuxVmezqXPddb9Q[/video]


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è composta per questo film, ho letto che è tratta da un album che s'intitola The idiot
> 
> Io invece sono interessato a composizioni per film no?
> 
> ...


ah non avevo capito! Pensavo colonne sonore generiche, non musiche appositamente composte per un film... vabbè, Ennio... che te lo dico a fare


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2014)

*Michael Nyman*

Uno dei compositori contemporanei più famosi! 

[video=youtube;ce9gPfKMp9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce9gPfKMp9k[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2014)

Musica perfetta...

[video=youtube;281RDt5NStk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=281RDt5NStk[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qAnk6f939po]http://youtu.be/qAnk6f939po[/video]


----------

